# Tom Bombadil - Farmer Maggot



## Astaldo (Sep 19, 2004)

What do you have to say about the mist that covers the connection between Tom and Mr. Maggot?


----------



## Gothmog (Sep 20, 2004)

That it is thick, grey and hides much.  

That being said. There is not really all that much to hide. Bombadil knows Farmer Maggot and talks with him at times. Not too surprising, they are both "Of the Land". That is they both, one way or another, have close ties with the land. I expect that they would get on very well, much better than Tom would be likely to get on with the more "communal" Hobbits.


----------



## AustintheGreen (Sep 21, 2004)

Gothmog said:


> That it is thick, grey and hides much.
> 
> That being said. There is not really all that much to hide. Bombadil knows Farmer Maggot and talks with him at times. Not too surprising, they are both "Of the Land". That is they both, one way or another, have close ties with the land. I expect that they would get on very well, much better than Tom would be likely to get on with the more "communal" Hobbits.


Here here.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 28, 2004)

They were friendly next door neighbors. I never saw much of a mystery about it. Tom also seemed to know the Prancing Pony, and I imagine he would make calls to places he considered friendly. Maggot, a farmer, earthy and with a good cook for a wife, would be just Tom's type.


----------



## Eledhwen (Oct 28, 2004)

It seems a common trait in these enigmatically powerful good-guys, that they need to touch base with the Shire (conclusion based on a survey sample of 2)


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 29, 2004)

Yes, but at least one powerful guy seemed to have the desire to squash and pillage it (survey sample of one. . two if you count Sauron who felt this way about every place) and one felt it was "uncouth."


----------



## Eledhwen (Oct 31, 2004)

HLGStrider said:


> Yes, but at least one powerful guy seemed to have the desire to squash and pillage it (survey sample of one. . two if you count Sauron who felt this way about every place) and one felt it was "uncouth."


 A guy who lives in the forest and talks to birds and beasts has a bit of a nerve calling anything "uncouth". The archaic meaning of the word is: "Uncomfortable because of remoteness or poor condition". As he was talking about the _name_, I have to conclude that he just did not like the sound of the word, as "uncomfortable" is antipathy to hobbitdom.

Tom Bombadil would not leave his domain, he said. But that must mean that The Marish fell within it, or his own rule would prevent him from rowing downstream to visit Fmr Maggot.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 4, 2004)

Tom's realm must've been massive and ill-defined. I always got the impression that Bree fell within it, though he does abandon the Hobbits at its gate. It just seems he is too familar with the Pony for it to be otherwise.


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 4, 2004)

Didn't Elrond or Gandalf say something at the Council of Elrond, about Tom Bombadil's domain having shrunk?


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 4, 2004)

Yes I remember this too.

HLG do you suggest that Bree was inside Bombadil's realm?


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 5, 2004)

From 'Fog on the Barrow Downs':-


> _They begged him to come at least as far as the inn and drink once more with them;but he laughed and refused, saying:
> 
> *Tom's country ends here: he will not pass the borders/
> Tom has his house to mind, and Goldberry is waiting!*
> ...



And Gandalf says of Tom Bombadil at the Council of Elrond:


> _"He is his own master. But he cannot alter the Ring itself, nor break its power over others. And now he is withdrawn into a little land, within bounds that he has set, though none can see them, waiting perhaps for a change of days, and he will not step beyond them."_


Tom's boundaries are not necessarily regular, and may include the river trip to Farmer Maggott's, but refusing the surrounding lands. We can only speculate.


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 5, 2004)

Well I think that this subject will remain mystery (if there is any mysterious in it) like many other subjects.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 9, 2004)

Astaldo said:


> Yes I remember this too.
> 
> HLG do you suggest that Bree was inside Bombadil's realm?


It would seem likely that it has been at some point, though by his song it seems it isn't now. I am saying that it is likely he has been there at one point, else he would not have such familiarity with the place. He knows how far it is from where he leaves them to Bree and he knows th ename of the inN keeper well enough to refer to him as worthy.


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 10, 2004)

HLGStrider said:


> He knows th ename of the inn keeper well enough to refer to him as worthy.


Maybe he is going on Gandalf's recommendation; or maybe Barliman does deliveries.


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 10, 2004)

Eledhwen said:


> Maybe he is going on Gandalf's recommendation; or maybe Barliman does deliveries.


Imagine Mr. Brliman going to houses with a horse delivering beer and food.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 10, 2004)

Astaldo said:


> What do you have to say about the mist that covers the connection between Tom and Mr. Maggot?



It's pretty misty!

(BTW: I don't do deliveries anymore, Bob and Nob do that now. After all, when one arrives at my age and social standing...)

Barley


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 11, 2004)

Astaldo said:


> Imagine Mr. Brliman going to houses with a horse delivering beer and food.


"The Prancing Pizza Hut"  

Reading between the lines, there is more to Tom Bombadil, and the neighbours who live on his borders, than meets the eye. Gandalf and Tom have good words about Barliman; and Farmer Maggot reveals an astute mind in his questioning of the three hobbits. The third 'neighbour' was of course the Barrow Wight. Tom left the hobbits to chance him alone, but with an enchantment they could use to call him at need. I think Tom understood that the Hobbits would need the weapons in the Barrows to destroy the Nazgul, and that the Wight would not approach them if Tom were there too. Why put the hobbits at such risk? I think Tom knew their mettle, and that it was a risk worth taking, like sending Frodo off to Mordor (a zugwang, I know; but you get my drift).


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 11, 2004)

Eledhwen said:


> "The Prancing Pizza Hut"


   



Eledhwen said:


> I think Tom understood that the Hobbits would need the weapons in the Barrows to destroy the Nazgul, and that the Wight would not approach them if Tom were there too. Why put the hobbits at such risk? I think Tom knew their mettle, and that it was a risk worth taking, like sending Frodo off to Mordor (a zugwang, I know; but you get my drift).


Nice an interesting theory Eledhwen. Maybe you are right.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 11, 2004)

Eledhwen said:


> "The Prancing Pizza Hut"



*Hey!!!*  

Barley


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 11, 2004)

Sorry Barley! Of course you would have last say on any big name branding associated with said Prancing Pony Inn!


----------

